# Need help...



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

I was given one Pygmy doeling and well can't have just a single baby so I bought a Buckling to partner with her. Well the buckling has evidence of Coccidosis and the doeling is underweight due to neglect and I didnt know the buckling had it until we got him home ( he has pellet poos but it is coming out in a doggie turd looking log). I have gotten some corid and I don't know how much to give them. Anyone have any idea? I got the 10 oz package and it is powder as that is all I could get. I don't know my weights on my two yet. I plan to weigh them tomorrow.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would have a fecal done first to be sure what you are dealing with....worms of many kind can cause clumpy poop. A fecal will give you insight as how to treat. If you cant get one done then treatment for both cocci and worms might be a good idea...
I would prefer to use Dimethix or sulmet since corid is a thiamine inhibitor..
When using corid..please keep either thiamine handy or Fortified B complex...Corid is known to cause Polio and its just a good idea to be prepared...i would give it along side the corid as a preventive..then at least three days after treatment is done..
here is a link to show dose 
http://goat-link.com/content/view/220/#.UjkEQmSDTL8

For other worms I would chose Valabazen since its great kids..takes care of tape worm (when used 3 days in a row) and Liver fluke as well as many popular worms..1 cc per 10# ..since they came from less than healthy situation I might do 3 times 10 days apart..then once again in 30 days..give them a clean system..

Stress and change in diet can upset things as well..B complex is an awesome support in times of stress..


----------



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

When I go to the Co-op what do I ask for? I am new to all this and want the best for them. I have been worming with Ivirmec ( sp?) as that is what I have on hand for my horses and rabbits. Corid is all I could find at Tractor supply and the Co-op. I haven't opened it so will take it back if I find something else by payday. 
the B complex what do I ask for? TSC the guy acted like I was nuts to ask for loose minerals and had no clue. He didn't even know what I ment by a bell on a nylon loop instead of a cattle bell. So, I found it in the dog section. I am sorry for seeming so silly in my questions but I am really new to goats. I was just given one and knew they don't need to be singles so got the second. I was doing research and had just started before I was just given this doeling.


----------



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't figure up CC conversion of how much per pound to give as a drench. If I do the Corid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't used Corid so I can't advise...best thing for you to do would be to find a vet to do a fecal, they would also have the meds needed to treat cocci should they be found.

As far as using the ivermectin to worm them, you mentioned not knowing their weights.... dosing any med without knowing weight can be a waste of time. If you under dose, you aren't helping them.
Which type of ivermectin have you dosed with?


----------



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

I was going by a friends suggestion. I need to weigh them and will go from there. I am using an oral one my friend who has goats gave me. Would need to walk out to the rabbit barn to see the brand name.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For goats, most wormers used orally need to be dosed at triple the goats weight...so if your kids weigh 15 pounds, they would need to be dosed for 45-50lbs and given it every 7-10 days for a total of 3 doses.

The vet that you use for your horse and rabbits should be able to do a fecal check for your goats, better to know what you need to treat for than to guess and not have the med work at all.

Also, you'll want to have the buckling neutered at around 6-8 weeks old, a wether makes a much nicer pet and companion for a doe


----------



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

We plan to get more Does as time goes on. We plan to sell pet goats. I eventually plan to get reg. pygmys for my daughter to show.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Once you get them healthy, be aware that does can be bred as young as 2 months old...and bucklings are able to breed and cause pregnancy at 2 months old as well, you may want to look for a wether the same age he is so that he can be penned away from your doeling, since you plan to keep him as a breeding buck, you'll be wanting to get another doeling to keep your first doe company.
Do you know how old these kids are?


----------



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

Ellie May is near a year and Capone is 3 months old. She acts like a dog and doesn't let him to close to her. But I am trying to get things up and going. I might pen her where they can see each other and sleep next to one another but can't get to each other right now. 
I am learning and this was tossed on me. I couldn't say no as I have know Ellie since she was a bottle baby last Dec. She was born in Nov.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

TSC should carry fortified B complex..they dont have a goat section so go where all the meds are for horses and cows..that is where you will find it..also many feed stores carry good stuff..Our TSC doesnt carry valbazen but our local feed store does..
Like Liz said, any vet can run a fecal...just collect some poop from both goats and take it in...ask to have a fecal done and include a cocci check....once he tells you what worms if any they have then we can help you pick a good wormer..
in the mean time, no feed for the buck who has clumpy poop..hay only, plenty of fluids..the change in diet and tle in the stress could have upset his tummy..probiotics are good to give along with the b complex..ALso check their lower iner eye lids for color..they should be deep pink to red..here is a link to show you how..
http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.UjkcjWSDTL8
like Liz mentions..the buck will breed your doe, so he will need to have his own room. Get a weight on them and an aprox age for your records...
What diet are they on now? does it include loose minerals? Grain? type of hay?


----------



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

Hers was a pink but lite. His is a nice healthy pink. Just his poo is off. Her poo is nice pellets. But when she eats during the day she bloats out and shrinks at night. That is what my friend told me ticked her off for worms and possible cocci. Right now we are tight on budget until May so hubby said only do a vet if no other choice. I hate not going to the vet but we just bought our farm and ellie like I said was tossed in my lap. I promised not to get rid of her as she was rescued by her previous owner and then the owner couldn't keep her due to having to move suddenly. So, I am trying to keep a promise hence getting Capone. And now I am deeply attached. I will call my vet and see how much a fecal is.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Membranes being pink are a good sign, there should be no need to give wormer unless you see rough coats and weight loss.

As far as a goat getting big through the day and thinned out at night, they are ruminants...4 stomach chambers and have a rumen to ferment roughage in, they will bring up cud and chew to continue the digestive process. Offer baking soda in the evening to help the process, provide plenty hay as well as green stuff and their guts will do what they should. My goats have very round bellies at bedtime after a day of hay and pasture...come morning, they are a bit thinner but the process starts all over again


----------



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok. So, they should be ok? I will get photos tomorrow of them for you guys. Capone is a brat and runs when we try to touch him. Ellie is like a dog and follows me around.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like Ellie found the right forever home. Pix would be great..we love pix : ) 
I agree with Liz on the bellies..sounds like a good functioning rumen... here is a neat link to explain the function of the digestive system...
http://thekebun.wordpress.com/2008/10/08/the-goat-digestive-system/

a few good reads to learn more about goats is

Goat spot of course...lots to learn here ..good knowledgable people when you have questions or emergencies..
Goat-link.com...I did my first study on this sight
Tennesseemeatgoats.come..straight forward info..
fiascofarms.com for a holistic approach

Best wishes


----------



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

I live in Middle TN. I will read up on the links. Thank you guys for the suggestions and help.


----------

